# TPO and thyroglobulin Ab



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

let me see if I got this straight..presence of antibodies most likely indicate Hashimoto's thyroiditis...a high TPO indicates Hashimoto's please let me know if I am wrong

Thyroglobulin Ab antibodies...does that mean Hasimoto's too? Mine was .8 units

lab range is <20ng/mL = deficiency

I"ll be getting the other antibody tests at my next appointment


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> let me see if I got this straight..presence of antibodies most likely indicate Hashimoto's thyroiditis...a high TPO indicates Hashimoto's please let me know if I am wrong
> 
> Thyroglobulin Ab antibodies...does that mean Hasimoto's too? Mine was .8 units
> 
> ...


TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) if present is "suggestive of Hashimoto's and a myriad of other things. Further testing should be done.

Here is info.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

And here is your Thyroglobulin.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html


----------

